# Amount of dyne to give?



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

How much dyne do you give to a 55-60 lb market doe? She's trying to get weight on the doe.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

website states its 1oz three times a day for goats. I haven't personally used it, so someone chime in if this is incorrect.

Heres where I got the info:

https://www.drugs.com/vet/dyne.html


----------

